# What do I watch now?



## Phyrebrat (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for recommendations. I'm about to run out of sci-fi or horror franchises to watch. Here's a list of what I've rinsed and have liked in case it helps.

_Battlestar Galactica_ (I'm proud to admit 8 times  )
_Caprica_ (ditto but 4 times)
_Breaking Bad_ - all
_Walking Dead_ - all
_Sleepy Hollow_ - all
_Continuum_ - all
_iZombie_ - all
_Penny Dreadful_ (stopped watching)
_Fear the Walking Dead_ (up to date)
_GOT_ (up to the end of S05 - will wait till this season's finished as I only watch it when I can mainline it)
_Falling skies - (_all_)
Revolution_ - (all)
_Fringe_ - (all)
_Constantine - _(all)
_Extant_ - (S01)
_Dominion_ - (S01)
_Grimm_ - (all)
_Farscape_ - (all)
_American Horror Story_ - (all)
_American Gothic_ - (all)
_Twin Peaks_ - (all)
X-_Files_ - (all)

As you can see it's all sci-fi and horror. _GOT_ is my only concession to fantasy (which I really hate as a genre, I can't even tell you ), and there are some things I'm really bored with now such as Superhero stuff. I also loathe _Doctor Who_ which is why it's not on there 

Any tips or have I exhausted the pool?

pH


----------



## Juliana (Jun 14, 2016)

Have you tried AMC's new show Preacher? Based on the comic series. I know nothing about the comic series, but am definitely enjoying it and I'd say it would fit in with your line up. It's up to episode 3 now, but you can probably find the first three on whatever 'on demand' system the UK uses...

Preacher - Garth Ennis's incredible comic picked up by AMC


----------



## Nick B (Jun 14, 2016)

Supernatural.
The wife an I are almost at season 8 and I'm not yet bored of it. Which is surprising as I am easily bored, especially by TV series generally.

Or, my favourite TV show ever - Vikings. But from your list, that may not be for you.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 14, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Have you tried AMC's new show Preacher? Based on the comic series. I know nothing about the comic series, but am definitely enjoying it and I'd say it would fit in with your line up. It's up to episode 3 now, but you can probably find the first three on whatever 'on demand' system the UK uses...
> 
> Preacher - Garth Ennis's incredible comic picked up by AMC


It's on Amazon in the UK.


----------



## Dave (Jun 14, 2016)

I watch some of those too, but I don't see in your list:
_Person of Interest
12 Monkeys
Orphan Black
_
Also very good but not sci-fi are:
_Homeland
Better Call Saul
The Night Manager
Lucky Man
_
And if you like foreign language TV_:
The Killing (_Danish_)
Deutschland 83 (_German_)
_
And (I haven't seen this but will probably try because everyone says it is excellent):
_Billions_


----------



## Kylara (Jun 14, 2016)

SyFy's _Killjoys _is very good. _Dark Matter_ not so much but worth watching ep 1. 
_Orphan Black _is good. 
_Supernatural_ is good fun. Excellent 5 season story arc and has the odd outstandingly amazing episode (4th wall breaking one is a highlight).
_Outlander_ (though more fantasy with sexy scots and kilts and fab music  )
_Stitchers_ is interesting and not terrible.
Find _Firefly_ if you haven't already.
_Limitless_ is entertaining and kind of SF 
_The Magicians_ was surprisingly good but not everyone liked it. Worth perservering as it gets very interesting. Gruesome in places too 

That's all I can think of at the minute


----------



## millymollymo (Jun 14, 2016)

Another vote for Lucky Man, Person of Interest, and for Preacher. Supernatural will keep you busy for years.
I don't see Expanse on anyone's list yet, and it's so worth a watch.
Oh.
I totally forgot 
The Man In The High Castle.


----------



## Kylara (Jun 14, 2016)

OH I forgot _The Man in the High Castle_ too! Bad brain.
_Lucky Man _was good


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2016)

I forgot the _Expanse_ and _The Man in the High Castle_ too. Also I forgot about _Marco Polo, Bloodlines, Sense8_ and the excellent _Into the Badlands._

This thread has made me realise how good TV is at the moment.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know any good new shows you or others haven't mentioned but I saw some not-new shows mentioned, too.

First, I'll emphatically third _Firefly_ and also third _Person of Interest_, though I really haven't been happy with the end of season 4 or much of anything of season 5. I actually quit watching after something happened to someone which I won't mention though I figure if they're still up on the website, I'll watch them all at the end to get it over with. But it was okay at first, got good, and then got great before going back down the hill fast.

Then there's _Space: Above and Beyond_ for another "killed in the cradle by FOX" SF show. It's kind of a love-it-or-hate-it show, I guess, and the premiere wasn't good, but it quickly found its legs and looked ready to take it up another notch when it got canned.

Probably just an oversight but I didn't see _Buffy, the Vampire Slayer_ on your list. If you like _iZombie_ at all, you should love _Buffy_. Everyone should love _Buffy_.


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 15, 2016)

Buffy? 
You know, I don't think I saw more than one or two episodes of the series.


----------



## Kylara (Jun 15, 2016)

INTO THE BADLANDS
I knew there was another and I could see it but brain just wouldn't cooperate! Must watch.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 15, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> Buffy?
> You know, I don't think I saw more than one or two episodes of the series.



Then you are in for a real treat.

If you haven't seen Billions, then you're missing out. Fabulous show.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey, that's a lot of recommendations right thuuurrr 

Hold on a moment, shouldn't someone have at least said, 'Why aren't you working on your wip instead of looking for new ways to be unproductive?' 

Thank you all! I have 'obtained' _Firefly_ as it's something I'm constantly hearing about but never got round to. I'm afraid I didn't get on with _Buffy*_. I watched the first two seasons but felt it was a bit 'lite' and unless it's _'Salem's Lot_  I don't do vampires... or werewolves; I used to love vampires and werewolves when I was younger, but after the _Evolution_ and _Twilight_ franchises came out, I'm just bored and oversaturated. That being said, I did see two great indie werewolf films; _Dog Soldiers_ and (I think) a FF called _Wer
_
*I'm always being told off for not liking Buffy:_ How can you like _Farscape_ and _iZombie_ and not _Buffy_??_

Thanks, everyone.

pH


----------



## Nick B (Jun 15, 2016)

Buffy makes me want to claw my eyes out.

Firefly though is awesome.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 15, 2016)

Quellist said:


> Buffy makes me want to claw my eyes out.
> 
> Firefly though is awesome.



I actually fell out with my (older) brother years ago when I refused to watch any more _Buffy_. He used to try and show me bits I'd like. It drove me maaaad. I said I would watch it if he would watch Farscape (he was bloody minded about it, and decided he wouldn't watch it, probably because I was the one in the family who 'discovered it'). He watched _Farscape_ but died shortly after so I never had to watch _Buffy_!

BTW, in case I am coming across as a snob, I should also admit I am stupidly fond of _The Real Housewives of NYC, NJ and Beverly Hills_... (I know, shocking , please let me keep my Nerd ID card!)

pH


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> BTW, in case I am coming across as a snob, I should also admit I am stupidly fond of _The Real Housewives of NYC, NJ and Beverly Hills_... (I know, shocking , please let me keep my Nerd ID card!)
> 
> pH


I have a guilty secret. I admit it, I like _Hawaii Five-O_. 

(At least I did until some of the plots started to become a little too far fetched.)


----------



## Frost Giant (Jun 21, 2016)

I recommend Rick and Morty. Season 2 just came out on DVD this June. 

As an Eva Green fan I must ask, why did you give up on Penny Dreadful? I haven't watched it myself, I'm just curious.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 21, 2016)

Great show, although dark. Highly recommended.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh, and Lucifer is a hoot.


----------



## Coast (Jun 25, 2016)

Out of genre, I loved The Wire, Fargo and Dexter.
And +1 for Vikings.

As for Sci fi, I can't add anything to what others have posted. Next on my list is Black Mirror, which I've heard good things about.


----------



## Kylara (Jun 25, 2016)

Dexter is fabulous (as are the books)


----------



## Rodders (Jul 5, 2016)

Having just finished Killjoys, i would thoroughly recommend that if you want a decent space romp. Great characters and after three episodes, there's a lot of backstory and it looks like it's going to be a very interesting show indeed. 

The Expanse also comes highly recommended.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kylara said:


> Dexter is fabulous (as are the books)


It started off ok but seemed to go down hill.
Have you tried ZNation? Just watching the second season and have just seen what was obviously meant to be a Zombie nativity, complete with three zombies leading a zombie camel.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jul 5, 2016)

Tried The 100? I've just started it and it's better than I was expecting.

Also second Dave's suggestion of Marco Polo.


----------



## Kylara (Jul 6, 2016)

The 100 started so well. Got bogged down in S3 so I'm not fully up with it but S1/2 worth a watch though you may head bash at times. 

I only watched the first few series of Dexter, I think it changed channels? And started going in a very different direction to the books. But the first few series are great.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jul 30, 2016)

_Les Revenants_
the best...
period.
Just finished episodes 1 to 4
The quality is ridiculously high.
Forget what usually passes for "TV Drama".
What's it about?
Oh,just something very normal, people coming back from the dead.
Like zombies?
No,not like zombies.
Like better versions of themselves in the past?
No,not like that ,either.
And how do people react to the dead coming back?
oh,you know......
people will always be people.
Camille,the ornery at times exasperating teenage girl(dead for about four years) is something to behold.
Ben's rating:10 out of ten
Yes,you read that right.
and is it spooky?
you bet


----------



## Chinspinner (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry, have not read all.

I watched Scream the Netflix series... why it is called Scream (other than blind greed) I could never explain, but it is fun. Scream Queens... too stupid and incongruous to enjoy, just breaks 9its own rules every episode, not farcical enough to be a farce, but too farcical too be serious.

So my answer, as my answer to anyone looking for a show to watch is this: Watch the greatest character ever committed to TV, and no it is not horror; watch Columbo (the 70's series).


----------

